# Radeon X1250 OnBoard



## Nohh (23. April 2008)

High Leute,
ich wollte euch mal fragen, bezüglichst der Grafikkarte Radeon X1250. Ich wollte mal fragen ob es dazu einen 3D-Treiber unter Windows gibt, wenn ich Spiele spielen will, z.B. am Beispiel an CoD 2 im SinglePlayer-Modus kommt folgender Error des Spieles:

```
CoD2 1.0 build win-x86 Oct  6 2005
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_14.iwd (4038 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_13.iwd (22624 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_12.iwd (1016 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_11.iwd (1462 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_10.iwd (1936 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_09.iwd (2142 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_08.iwd (2723 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_07.iwd (3384 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_06.iwd (990 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_05.iwd (928 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_04.iwd (698 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_03.iwd (26 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_02.iwd (40 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_01.iwd (16 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2\main\iw_00.iwd (102 files)
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2/main
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2/raw
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2/raw_shared
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2/devraw
C:\Programme\Activision\Call of Duty 2/devraw_shared

File Handles:
----------------------
80476 files in iwd files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec players/kalle/config.cfg
========= autoconfigure
configure.csv: using CPU configuration 2 GHz 512 MB
execing configure.cfg
configure.csv: using GPU configuration "Radeon X*"
Measured CPU speed is 2.99 GHz
System memory is 1024 MB (capped at 1 GB)
Video card is "ATI Radeon X1250"
Streaming SIMD Extensions (SSE) supported

----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 2.0
Vertex shader version is 2.0
Direct3D 7 code path is available.
Direct3D 9 code path is available.
Using Direct3D 9 code path because it is the best available path on this hardware.
Attempting 800 x 600 fullscreen with 32 bpp at 60 hz
Game window successfully created.
Creating Direct3D device...
Com_TouchMemory: 0 msec. Using sum: 0
Initializing render targets...
Requested frame buffer to be 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
DirectX returned a frame buffer that is 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
Initializing static model cache...
Initializing dynamic buffers...
Initializing particle cloud buffer...
Creating Direct3D queries...
Setting initial state...
DirectX reports 512 MB of video memory and 672 MB of available texture memory.
Using video memory size to cap used texture memory at 496 MB.
Texture detail is set automatically.
Using picmip 0 on most textures, 0 on normal maps, and 0 on specular maps

------- sound system initialization -------
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit stereo sound
couldn't initialize 2D provider: waveOutOpen() failed.
Error during initialization:
EXE_ERR_MSS_INIT_FAILED_MP
```

könnt ihr mir irgendwie weiterhelfen? Weil wie ich gehört habe soll diese OnBoard Grafikkarte eigentlich eine nicht so schlechte sein und es sollte möglich sein.

Ja wie gesagt, würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich jemand melden würde.

Gruß,
Nohh


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. April 2008)

Ich hab den gleichen Chip auf meinem Board und es gibt einen Windows-Treiber. Und schlecht ist der Chip wirklich nicht, fuer eine onboard-GPU.

Schau mal bei den Treibern unter "Integrated/Motherboard" da findest Du die X1250.


----------



## ink (23. April 2008)

Lass mich mal lügen, aber der Fehler tritt bei der Initalisierung der Soundkarte auf.

Hast du die neueste Direct X Version?
Wenn nicht, installieren.

Sollte es dann nicht funktionieren:
Die Soundkartentreiber deinstallieren, Soundkarte aus dem Gerätemanager entfernen und
Windows nach neuer Hardware suchen lassen. (Windows macht eigentlich den Rest)

mfg


----------



## Nohh (23. April 2008)

hi,
also ich möchte echt nix falsch machen un dhab da auch nicht so die ahnung von.

@ dennis
ich bin schonma ziemlich erleichtert. unter welcher treiberliste soll ich suchen?

@ nesk
also ich hab direkt 9 installiert... ich weiß nicht eigentlich habe ich nen sound paket installiert
hab auch nur ne onboard 97 soundkarte drin. mh.


ich hab mir ma son kleinen everest ausdruck angesehn auch für euch, irgendwie finde ich nix von sound?

```
Computer:
      Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows XP Professional
      DirectX                                           ******* (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computername                                      PASCAL
      Benutzername                                      Administrator

    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           Unknown, 3000 MHz
      Motherboard Name                                  Unbekannt
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              Unbekannt
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   3328 MB
      BIOS Typ                                          Award (12/13/07)
      Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)                          Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
      Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)                          Druckeranschluss (LPT1)

    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       ATI Radeon X1200 Series  (700 MB)
      Grafikkarte                                       ATI Radeon X1200 Series  (700 MB)
      Monitor                                           Maxdata Belinea 10 70 30  [17" CRT]  (714385)

    Datenträger:
      IDE Controller                                    ATI IDE Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
      Floppy-Laufwerk                                   Diskettenlaufwerk
      Festplatte                                        WDC WD4000AAJS-00YFA0  (372 GB, IDE)
      Optisches Laufwerk                                ATAPI DVD D  DH16D2P
      S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status                     OK

    Partitionen:
      C: (NTFS)                                         381543 MB (373092 MB frei)

    Eingabegeräte:
      Tastatur                                          Standardtastatur (101/102 Tasten) oder Microsoft Natural Keyboard (PS/2)
      Maus                                              HID-konforme Maus

    Netzwerk:
      Netzwerkkarte                                     Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC  (192.168.2.104)

    Peripheriegeräte:
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard erweiterter PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
```

gruß
nooh


----------



## Nohh (5. Mai 2008)

hey leute,
hab xp in der zwischenzeit wieder neu installiert und ich find den treiber nicht mehr dazu ... naja ich hab vieles probiert usw... aber irgendwie will er kein sound machen

bräucht ma den dl-link von nem master.

pls help

euer
nohh


----------



## Karlzberg (6. Mai 2008)

Hmmm....

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hättest Du Dir die Windows-Neuinstallation sparen können. Anscheinend hattest Du deinen Mainboard-Treiber nicht oder nciht korrekt installiert. Darauf deutet zumindest der fehlende Name des Mainboards unter Everest hin. 
So wird Dir wohl auch niemand einen Link zum Soundkartentreiber geben könne, da niemand weiß, wie Dein Chip heisst. 
Hast Du denn keine Treiber-CD mehr für dein Mainboard?
Oder wenigstens die Verpackung des Mainboards, so dass Du darüber die genaue Bezeichnung in Erfahrung bringen kannst?!


----------



## Nohh (6. Mai 2008)

hi,
die neuinstallation hab ich aus mehreren gründen gemacht wegen registry usw...

also ich hab eine mainboard cd, alles installiert komischweise geht dann der sound trotzdem nicht, als ich schon sound bla bla alles installt hab.

auf der cd steht:

drivers and utilities cd

for amd chipset mainboard

version RT3.01B-A


----------



## Karlzberg (7. Mai 2008)

Sieh mal nochmal genau auf der CD nach, ob Du nicht evtl. doch nen Treiber übersehen hast. 

Bzw.: Was sagt denn Dein Gerätemanger bezüglich der Soundhardware? Wollte Windows hier keine Treiber installieren? 
Evtl. könnte Deine Soundhardware auch im Bios deaktiviert sein. 

Ansonsten wäre es halt wichtig zu wissen, welches Mainboard Du hast, also die genaue Typenbezeichnung Deines Mb's. 
Dann kann man Dir auch Links zu dazugehörigen Treibern geben. 

Alternativ kannst Du auch selbst mal auf dieser Seite nach Treibern für Deine Hardware suchen:

http://www.treiberupdate.de/


----------



## PC Heini (7. Mai 2008)

Was Du auch noch machen könntest, lade Everest herunter, dann siehst Du nach dem Durchlauf alle Infos, wie, wo und was sich in Deinem Gehäuse befindet. Bei den Komponenten hats meist auch den Hersteller Link mit Treibern.


----------



## Karlzberg (7. Mai 2008)

1.) Nooh hatte schonmal Everest drauf, ohne wirklich brauchbares Ergebnis.
2.) Ganz ehrlich gesagt ist Everest meiner Meinung nach eines der bescheidensten Tools, die es auf dem Markt gibt. SiSoft Sandra spuckt die gleichen Ergebnisse aus, hat dafür aber noch einige nützliche Zusatzfunktionen. Everest hingegen zeigt fast nur das, was sich über den Gerätemanager oder die dxdiag auch ohne Tool herausfinden lässt. 

Wenn Nooh also seine Treiber nicht korrekt installiert hat, wird Everest auch keine Infos über die verwendete Hardware finden.


----------



## PC Heini (7. Mai 2008)

Na ja, nen Versuch wars wert. Hätte ja sein können.


----------



## Nohh (7. Mai 2008)

hi, 
wie soll ich auch den treiber richtig installieren

ICH hab jede menge sound kram rauf gehaun es passier nix ... ich werf den pc gleich aussem fenster


----------



## PC Heini (7. Mai 2008)

Ich hab so langsam das Gefühl, dass Du Einstellungsprobleme hast. Ich mag mich noch vage daran erinnern, aber ich sass damals vor dem gleichen Problem. Und siehe da, es lag an der Einstellung.
Ich häng mal Bilder in den Anhang. So siet es bei mir jetzt aus. Probiers halt mal.


----------

